# Best Paying Companies in UAE



## rajeevvk (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi,

Please tell me which are the best paying companies in uae. I am currently working as accountant in a private firm in dubai. My visa expires on march2013.
I want to change the current job.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Companies that don't tend to hire Indian accountants I'm afraid.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

REVEALED: Dubai's 50 biggest companies - Photos 3 - ArabianBusiness.com

Those are the biggest companies in the UAE, at least by Arabian Business standards, fair to say that the biggest pay the best (not necessarily true for all sectors, but true for most). 

Oh and I am sure most of them will hire Indian accountants... stereotype anyone...


----------

